

Top 14 R posts of 2010 (from over 140 R blogs) - TalGalili
http://www.r-statistics.com/2011/01/r-bloggers-in-2010-top-14-r-posts-site-statistics-and-invitation-for-sponsors/

======
srean
I have been spoiled by the K&R tradition of programming books and this has
made it hard for me to pick up R. When I want to pick up a language from a
book what I look for in the very first place is a presentation of its lexical
structure, data types, expressions, control structures etc.

The R books that I have looked at do not seem to follow the convention. They
usually start with a collection of (usually quite elementary) statistical
problems and intersperse it with code. Unable to find a distilled description
of the language in a single location, I invariably get irritated and give up.
I know, I really should be more persistent.

I understand that the language is primarily designed for statisticians, but it
would be good to have a book for those who are interested in it as a
programming language. I am sure there is a book like that, just that I haven't
found it/them. If anyone has, would love to hear about it. Maybe "R in a
nutshell" is the one, though I haven't checked it out yet.

~~~
revorad
Have you seen these?

<http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/R/RProg.pdf>

<http://www.johndcook.com/R_language_for_programmers.html>

<http://lib.stat.cmu.edu/S/Spoetry/Tutor/R_inferno.pdf>

~~~
srean
Thanks, that was helpful. Ideally I would like a book but lacking that these
should do. I was aware of the first two but not the third.

~~~
revorad
Hadley Wickham, author of ggplot2, is also working on an R wiki -
<https://github.com/hadley/devtools/wiki>. If his package documentation is
anything to go by, it will be top quality.

------
EzGraphs
You do a great job Tal - keep up the good work.

~~~
TalGalili
Thank you :)

